# Transparenter iframe



## aRa (18. Juni 2004)

HI, 

also ich will en iframe über ein Design legen, weiss einer wie die Tags sind um den Hintergrund transparent zu machen !? Dabei mein ich nicht den Tag style="filter:Alpha(Opacity=50)" , da hier der gesamte Inhalt transparent wird. 

Bsp: Donots.com 

Danke ...


----------



## xxenon (18. Juni 2004)

1.) Den Teil des Hintergrundbildes, wo das iFrame drüberliegt ausscheniden
2.) In einem Grafikprogramm transparent machen
3.) Code zusammenbasteln
4.) Die transparente Grafik im iFrame (dh. im geladenen Dokument) als Hintergrund einfügen


Fertig!
Vergiss bitte irgendwelche Möglichkeiten mit Filtern etc. Das ist viel zu browserabhängig.


Regards...


----------



## aRa (18. Juni 2004)

ja die Variante hat ich auch schon ausprobiert, ist aber sau die Arbeit das pixel genau hinzubekommen ......


----------



## itseit (22. Juni 2004)

wieso benutz du überhaupt iframe der funktioniert nur bei ie 5.5 oder höher


----------

